# nano silver EBOLA



## d0ug (Oct 23, 2014)

We have all been waiting for the answer will it work. Well here is the answer.
Just in the newspaper today the nano silver sent to Sierra Leone is working.
here are some links to check it out 

http://drrimatruthreports.com/media-...silver-10-ppm/

http://standardtimespress.org/?p=5520

http://www.inquisitr.com/1545317/ebo...ch-opposition/

http://www.fourwinds10.net/siterun_d...p?q=1413469152

http://en.starafrica.com/news/sierra...eat-ebola.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

That's good news d0ug, whatever helps!


----------



## d0ug (Oct 24, 2014)

The Government has known this since 2009 from their own studies. The CDC the FDA says they have no prof some one needs to hit them over the head with their own studies.
https://www.scribd.com/doc/239001204/Novel-Nanotechnology


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 24, 2014)

d0ug said:


> The Government has known this since 2009 from their own studies. The CDC the FDA says they have no prof some one needs to hit them over the head with their own studies.
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/239001204/Novel-Nanotechnology



I just read a chunk of the first link Doug.  I believe in natural remedies.  Is the Nano a type of Collodial Silver?  Just wondering because I know of many benefits of that.  Did I read the article right in that they are not willing to run tests on a lot of natural remedies?  I don't understand that if it's true


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

A Nanometer is the size of the particles of colloidal silver.  This paragraph will explain.  If you click on the last link (product reports page), you'll see an older comparison chart on different brands.  I've only used Mesosilver 20ppm in the past, for help when I was younger during cold season, I didn't notice any improvements, and it was too expensive to keep buying.  Some people make their own at home.  I do have some colloidal silver with a touch of hydrogen peroxide, to be used in a nebulizer in case of pneumonia, especially for use if doctor treatment isn't available.  But I've had it for years, thankfully never needed to use it.




> A solution of water containing nanometer sized particles of suspended silver. The total silver content is expressed as milligrams of silver per liter (mg/L) of water which is numerically the same as parts per million (ppm). The total silver content is divided into two forms of silver; ionic silver and silver particles. Ionic silver solutions are products whose silver content is predominantly in the form of silver ions.       Silver protein based products use gelatin as an additive to keep large silver particles suspended that would otherwise fall to the bottom. True silver colloids are products that do not contain any protein or other additives and whose silver content is predominantly in the form of nanometer sized silver particles. For a more detailed description of the three generic types of products labeled as colloidal silver, see the Product Reports page.


----------



## d0ug (Oct 24, 2014)

The CDC, WHO and the FDA are all fighting it.  Makes you wonder why maybe this will help explain all of those were started by the Rockefeller trust and if you don't know much about that.  
http://anticorruptionsociety.com/20...established-to-protect-the-chemical-industry/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 25, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I just read a chunk of the first link Doug.  I believe in natural remedies.  Is the Nano a type of Collodial Silver?  Just wondering because I know of many benefits of that.  Did I read the article right in that they are not willing to run tests on a lot of natural remedies?  I don't understand that if it's true



Mostly , they only spend money on tests for something that they can also sell at a high price (with a patent on it), and make a lot of money for the company that does the tests. 
There are many things where the natural version is actually more healing than the chemical that they artificially produce, but you can't get a patent on a plant or herb. What they do is try to make a synthetic version of whatever it is in the plant that is helping to heal the person or fight the disease, and then they can patent the synthetic one and put it on the market.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know any of that HFL, I don't understand what would stop them from cornering the market on natural remedies and selling them for just as much as these health-food stores charge?  Although I don't see any 300 dollar price tags on natural alternatives.  I could be wrong, maybe they are out there.


----------

